# Aide Mac OS 9 ==> OS X



## Stephanos (4 Août 2009)

Bonsoir a tous, 

JE ne sais pas du tout si je suis dans la bonne sections, mais j'aurais grand besoin de votre aide. Je vient d'acquerire un Imac Couleur Grafite et je sais qu'il y a moyen d'installer MAC OS X sur cet OS 9, Hors j'ai beau avoir assayer toute sorte de Tuto sur le net, mais rien n'y fait :/. Je vient donc soliciter, que dis-je Imploré votre aide ^^. 

En vous remerciant d'avance de votre aide et du temps perdu avec moi.

ps: Je suis d'avance désolé pour mes problemes d'hortographe. Je ne sais pas non plus comment voire ma configue de l'IMAC, Je n'ai pas les CD d'instalation etant une model d'expo en occasion je n'ai pas eu l'honneur d'avoir mes CD Originaux avec. J'ai juste des originaux de MAC Os X panther, et Tiger et Leopar (que je tien d'autre Mac que Dead.)

Cordialement Lord Stephanos.


----------



## pickwick (4 Août 2009)

S'il s'agit d'un image mange-disque (ex : imac DV400) il faut mettre à jour le firmware de l'imac en version 4.1.9 si ma mémoire ne flanche pas. Pour cela il y a plein de sujets postés sur ce forum et sur le site Apple. Fais de recherches avec firmware imac g3 mac os X


----------



## Stephanos (4 Août 2009)

Alors j'ai bien fait la mise a Jouer Du Firmware comme indiquer sur le Site d'apple, mais Rien n'y fait, cela me lance le disque une fois ma session ouverte et me dit un message du genre: "impossible de retrouver l'application ouverte avec le fichier" ou une chose comme cela. J'ai assayer de lancer par DVd, par CD, par Clef USB, avec un lecteur interne et Externe, mais je n'arrive a rien :/. Merci quand meme de ton aide ^^


----------



## pickwick (4 Août 2009)

moi pas comprendre ce que tu veux dire....
peux tu être plus clair et détailler ce que tu as fait s'il te plait ?


----------



## Stephanos (4 Août 2009)

Désolé.

Alors j'ai deja fait la mise a jour comme dit sur le Site d'Apple, mais cela ne marche toujour pas, Impossible de Booter sur le CD. J'ai assayer par le mangeur de Disque de l'Imac et par Lecteur CD/DVD Externe, mais rien ne marche. Le CD ne s'ouvre qu'une fois ma session ouverte, mais la encors imposible de lancer le programme.


----------



## pickwick (4 Août 2009)

Stephanos a dit:


> Désolé.
> 
> Alors j'ai deja fait la mise a jour comme dit sur le Site d'Apple, mais cela ne marche toujour pas, Impossible de Booter sur le CD. J'ai assayer par le mangeur de Disque de l'Imac et par Lecteur CD/DVD Externe, mais rien ne marche. Le CD ne s'ouvre qu'une fois ma session ouverte, mais la encors imposible de lancer le programme.



pour booter sur le CD il faut maintenir la touche C enfoncée pendant le démarrage, as tu fait cela ?


----------



## Le docteur (4 Août 2009)

Si tes CD viennent d'un autre modèle que celui sur lequel tu essaie de les installer, ça ne marchera pas. Il te faut des CD génériques pour tous les modèles. Je crois qu'Apple utilisait déjà le code couleur utilisé aujourd'hui :
- CD gris = attachés à un modèle
- CD noir = pour tous les modèles


----------



## Stephanos (4 Août 2009)

Alors oui j'ai déjà essayer en restant appuyer sur la touche "C". Quand au Cd je pensse que sa doit etre un Universelle, car j'ai reussi a faire la MAJ Os9 Vers OS X sur le PC de mon meilleur ami avec ce meme CD. Sinon comment etre sur de la config de mon Imac ??
Ou puis-je trouver Mac OS9 pour faire un belle reinstalation bien propre de Mon PC ???

Cordialement et merci de votre aide. ^^


----------



## pickwick (4 Août 2009)

Sur ta machine tu ne peux installer que Panther ou Tiger mais pas Léopard. As tu des CD ou des DVD et de quelles couleurs ? Pour trouver des disques de mac os 9 aujourd'hui c'est par ebay que cela se passe !


----------



## Stephanos (4 Août 2009)

Oukay, je vais donc allez voie sur Ebay pour un Mac Os 9, Je me douter que Leopard ne passe pas sur Imac G3, trop rescent. Je vous remercie quand meme de votre aide, je continue de chercher comment faire. Bonne soirée a vous tout de meme. (Je passerai tout au long de la nuité pour voire s'il y a reponsse ou pas ^^.


----------



## Le docteur (5 Août 2009)

Un iMac graphite supporterait aussi Tiger a priori. Attention aux CD : noirs impérativement.
Léopard refuse de s'installer sur un ordi de moins de 800 mhz..., même s'il y a moyen de  contourner...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Léopard refuse de s'installer sur un ordi de moins de 800 mhz..., même s'il y a moyen de  contourner...



Non non, mon bon docteur, pas moyen de contourner, l'iMac graphite, c'est un G3, la limite (contournable, mon PowerMac G4/733 en est un criant exemple) des 800 Mhz ne s'applique qu'aux G4, il n'existe aucun moyen d'installer Leopard sur un G3, fut-il un iBook à 900 Mhz !


----------



## Le docteur (5 Août 2009)

Ah ! :rose: pas pensé à ça ... Bon ben alors là c'est raide rapé ... J'avais même pas pensé à la question des G3.


----------



## Stephanos (5 Août 2009)

Je me douter pour Léopard donc je pensssé plus allez vers panther  ou Tiger. ^^ je vous remercie de votre aide tout de meme. ^^

Cordialement.


----------

